# SWTOR: Ilum besucht, Spieler gebannt - Entdeckungsreise mit schlimmen Folgen



## SebastianThoeing (2. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SWTOR: Ilum besucht, Spieler gebannt - Entdeckungsreise mit schlimmen Folgen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SWTOR: Ilum besucht, Spieler gebannt - Entdeckungsreise mit schlimmen Folgen


----------



## Fight_Angel (2. Januar 2012)

Was für ein Schwachsinn. Dann sollen sie sich irgendwas einfallen lassen, das man den Planeten nicht erreichen kann unter Stufe 40


----------



## slint123 (2. Januar 2012)

Hmm , auch wenn man da hinkommt   mit lowlvl  was bringt einem das ?
der kann doch diese mobs noch killen ....


----------



## slint123 (2. Januar 2012)

slint123 schrieb:


> Hmm , auch wenn man da hinkommt   mit lowlvl  was bringt einem das ?
> der kann doch diese mobs noch killen ....


 nicht killen


----------



## REAG (2. Januar 2012)

aber man kann die Truhen offnen und so high level gegenstände erhalten


----------



## Talono99 (2. Januar 2012)

Wie immer reichen die devs die Fehler in ihrer gamelogik direkt an die Spieler durch. Armseeling, aber irgendwie auch ein Spiegel der heutigen Gesellschaft.

Gibt ja genug Deppen, die sich sowas gefallen lassen und trotzdem das Game zocken & zahlen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2012)

So ein Schwachsinn. So als würde mich der Hersteller dafür bannen, weil ich mich bei Skyrim schon am Anfang an zu schwere Gegner wage oder in Gegenden gehe, in denen die Gegner noch zu stark sind. Sollte das wirklich stimmen, dann wäre es der nächste dicke Hammer in Sachen willkür und Gängelung des Herstellers. Das wäre echt oberlachhaft.
Denn manche Leute gehen in solchen Rollenspielen exta in total schwere Gegenden, um zu sehen wie lange sie durchhalten. Sozusagen als Herausforderung.


----------



## Darknomis806 (2. Januar 2012)

bioware ihr pfeifen!


----------



## Skaty12 (2. Januar 2012)

Ich halte das für unwahrscheinlich, fürs ganz normale looten gebannt zu werden. Ich selbst war auch schon auf Ilum, mit Stufe 30 oder so, und ich wurde nicht gebannt...


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2012)

Naja, ist schon irgendwo nen Exploit. Und gegen Exploits haben die sich in der AGB abgesichert (logisch).
Niemand SOLL da hin unter Level 40. Es IST (noch) möglich. Ist aber offenbar nicht so gedacht. 
Also nutzt man die Schwachstelle/den Fehler aus. Das ist ein Exploit.

Eigene Doofheit des Herstellers/Publishers? Ja. 
Etwas sinnfrei? Vielleicht.
Rechtmäßig? Aber ja!


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, ist schon irgendwo nen Exploit. Und gegen Exploits haben die sich in der AGB abgesichert (logisch).
> Niemand SOLL da hin unter Level 40. Es IST (noch) möglich. Ist aber offenbar nicht so gedacht.


Dann sollte man das dem Spieler über das Spielgeschehen klar machen.

zB:
- ein Ionensturm um den Planeten, so daß man spezielle Schilde braucht, die es erst für Schiffe der Klasse X gibt, die man eben erst mit entsprechendem Level fliegen kann.
- ein Kistenöffnen Skill ("Schlösser knacken"), der einen bestimmten Level voraussetzt, um nicht nur durchgebrochene Dietriche zu erzeugen
- ein Defensivskill, der die eigenen Machtkräfte vor den Planetenbewohnern verbirgt - ansonsten wird man sofort von allen möglichen Gegnern angegriffen, weil die die Anwesenheit des Spielers fühlen
- ein Defensivschild um den Planeten, welches verhindert, daß man ihn lokalisieren kann. Das wird dann später mit Macht Fähigkeiten/Technologie/Infiltration/Verrat derselbigen möglich.
...

Wenn die jetzt wirklich nicht daran gedacht haben, diesen Loot entsprechend abzusichern, ist das jedenfalls ein ganz schönes Armutszeugnis. ...



> Also nutzt man die Schwachstelle/den Fehler aus. Das ist ein Exploit.


Das ist jetzt irgendwie so sinnvoll, als hätte Sauron zum Schluß vom HdR gesagt, das wäre ein Exploit, daß die beiden Hobbits da im Schicksalsberg sind und die wären dann wieder nach Hause gegangen und hätten den Ring nicht vernichtet, weil sie ja gute Verlierer sind ...  

Eine Spielwelt, in der das Erforschen selbiger Bestandteil des Spiel ist, muß entsprechende Barrieren haben - sonst darf man sich eigentlich nicht beklagen, daß da Low Level Chars landen.


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das sinnvoll ist. Ich wollte durchaus keinem seinen Unmut absprechen. 
Ich wollte nur feststellen, dass das sehr wahrscheinlich - wenn auch ärgerlich und "kundenunfreundlich" - nicht gegen irgendwelche Rechte verstößt. Also man kann sich drüber ärgern, man muss es aber wohl entweder akzeptieren, oder der AGB/Terms of Use widersprechen und auf das Spiel verzichten.


----------



## Malifurion (2. Januar 2012)

Da sind se schnell, aber wenn man ein Ticket schreibt, dass man aufgrund eines Bugs in keine Instanz mehr reinkommt, wartet man 100 Jahre vergeblich auf eine Antwort....Support Epic Fail. Bioware, ändert was drann, sonst habt ihr nur noch Ghostserver für ein trotzdem fantastisches MMO!


----------



## FlorianStangl (2. Januar 2012)

Ich verweise aufs Update der Meldung - offensichtlich ist das Bereisen des Planeten sowie Looten okay - im vorliegenden Fall wurde es wohl ausgenutzt und systematisch betrieben.


----------



## HMCpretender (2. Januar 2012)

"Spieler dürften Ilum auch mit einem niedrigeren Level als 40 besuchen und dort auch besagte Container aufnehmen - aber eben nicht so massiv, dass es das wirtschaftliche Gleichgewicht des Spiels gefährde."

Aha, und wieviele genau sind das?


----------



## cryer (2. Januar 2012)

Erforschen, Entdecken sollten ohne Einschränkung möglich sein.
Loot in Gebieten aufnehmen, die für das eigene Level viel zu hoch sind, sollte nicht möglich sein.
Bioware reagiert schnell, was ich begrüße.
Denn, das hat man ja schon in anderen MMOs gesehen: Es gibt keine noch so dumme Idee, die nicht von irgendjemandem auf Funktionalität ausgetestet wird. Schade ist es, wenn am Ende die gesamte Spielerschaft unter "unsichtbaren Wänden" oder Grenzen leiden müssen. Bedanken darf man sich halt bei eben den Spielern, die immer wieder nach Schlupflöchern suchen.


----------



## Zapman2010 (2. Januar 2012)

Kann man nur sagen, absolute Frechheit. Wenn Sie nicht wollen das dort Spieler mit anderer Stufe sind, müssen Sie das System so gestalten das es nicht geht.


----------



## FlorianStangl (2. Januar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Aha, und wieviele genau sind das?


Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren


----------



## suupar (2. Januar 2012)

Zapman2010 schrieb:


> Kann man nur sagen, absolute Frechheit. Wenn Sie nicht wollen das dort Spieler mit anderer Stufe sind, müssen Sie das System so gestalten das es nicht geht.



Ich glaube du hast den Beitrag falsch verstanden, Bioware sagt doch das es generell erlaubt ist mit jedem Level dorthin zu gehen und Loot aufzuheben nur eben nicht so viel das es an Goldfarming o.Ä. grenzt.


----------



## Insoma (2. Januar 2012)

Update 2: Blizzard bannt zeitweise eine geringe Zahl an Spielern, da sie systematisch und in großer Zahl Hogger geraidet haben. Natürlich dürfe man - so Mike Morhaime - Hogger mit einem niedrigeren Level als 10 angehen und gegebenenfalls auch looten, aber eben nicht so massiv, dass es das wirtschaftliche Gleichgewicht des Spiels gefährde.


----------



## N7ghty (2. Januar 2012)

Zapman2010 schrieb:


> Kann man nur sagen, absolute Frechheit. Wenn Sie nicht wollen das dort Spieler mit anderer Stufe sind, müssen Sie das System so gestalten das es nicht geht.


 Update nicht gelesen?


----------



## Draner (2. Januar 2012)

Aha, also desshalb ist das Auktionshaus mit legendäre lvl 46 - 50 Items überschüttet mit einem
abartigen lächerlichen Preis zu je 6.000 Credits das Stück.

Man spielt auf 1-2 Tage lvl 10 Chars hoch und stellt diese vor der lootfähigen Truhe und switch zum
öffen der Kisten durch. 

Das finde ich ja mal orginell - orginell dumm.

Die Frage ist nicht wie viel ich nun mir davon nehmen darf sondern wann ist es genug.
Wann ist es genug bis mir der GM meinen Accound deleted und die Wirtschaft im 
Spiel im Zusammenbruch befindet.

Wann ist es genug...?
Wann...?


----------



## MrFloppy77 (2. Januar 2012)

Sollen sie halt nen 40er Elite-Mob drauf setzen und gut ist, wenn der Low-lvl-Char den umklatscht, dann hat er auch den Loot verdient


----------



## Oximoron12345 (2. Januar 2012)

Hmm....erinnert mich an WoW und die Stealth Runs der Schurken auf die Kisten in Mecha....

Fazit:

Die Kisten in Instanzen wurden abgeschafft...lol...


----------



## gammelbude (2. Januar 2012)

Was ist so schwer daran vor die Container ein oder zwei 38er Mobs zu stellen?


----------



## 5h4d0w (2. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Update nicht gelesen?


 
auch das update ändert nichts an dem fakt, dass es nicht des spielers schuld ist, wenn das game blöd designed ist.


----------



## Oli22 (2. Januar 2012)

tja wenn man so clever wäre wie bei Everquest 2 wo man levelabhängig farmen muss würde sowas nicht passieren!!!
Bei einem bestimmten level kann man auch nur bestimmt weit leveln/farmen!


----------



## N7ghty (2. Januar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> auch das update ändert nichts an dem fakt, dass es nicht des spielers schuld ist, wenn das game blöd designed ist.


 Goldfarmer werden gebannt, normale Spieler nicht. Wenn man versucht, Goldfarm Verhinderung direkt ins Spiel einzubauen, muss man zu viel Freiheiten für "normale" Spieler einschränken. Also macht man es so. Ich finde das nicht blöd designed, das ist einfach so. Das ist auch bei WoW so und das ist jetzt nun wirklich nicht blöd designed.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Januar 2012)

ich hät ihn jetzt zwar nicht gebannt aber seine loots/credits gelöscht. 
was passiert wenn die chinafarmer erstmal die ganze wirtschaft im griff hat sieht man in Aion die kaufen das gesamte AH auf und stellen dann alles 5x teurer wieder rein


----------



## Sheggo (3. Januar 2012)

oh man. 
1. wenn sie es schaffen, auf Ilum Container zu looten, ist es ihr verdienst
2. wenn Bioware das nicht so vorgesehen hat, dann sollten sie vlt eine wirkliche Lev50 Welt draus machen 
3. wie viele Container darf man denn ohne Bann looten?
4. es gibt kein "wirtschaftliches Gleichgewicht"! es gibt nur ein Übermaß von allem
5. ich hab noch nie ein solch extrem lineares, mit Regeln und Grenzen vollgepacktes MMO gespielt wie SWTOR 

als nächstes wird man gebannt, wenn man helden4 Missionen zu dritt macht oder wie?


----------



## Dosphi (3. Januar 2012)

Richtig so. Endlich wird mal was dagegen getan. Für mich kann die Strafe garnicht hart genug sein, grade auch bei Chinafarmern. Am besten wären noch Strafanzeigen. Chinafarmer sind wie die Pest für ein MMORPG. Genauso welche die Spielwährung farmen um damit in sonstigerweise Geld(Euro, Dollar) zu machen.

Das das wirtschaftliche Gleichgewicht ins Wanken gerät beschreibt das schon gut genug. Das sind nicht die 08/15 Spieler die einfach sich mal durchmogeln sondern die, die Credits im großen Masse farmen. Diese gnazen nach Anerkennung gierenden Spielern die sich nachher mit aufgeplusteter Brust hinstellen und angeben wie schnell sie Reich geworden sind.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Rechtmäßig? Aber ja!


 
eine quasi-enteignung ist mit ziemlicher sicherheit nie rechtmäßig.


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eine quasi-enteignung ist mit ziemlicher sicherheit nie rechtmäßig.


Du hast Nutzungsrechte erworben, die an bestimmte Bedingungen und Regeln geknüpft sind. Diese Regeln musst du akzeptieren, wenn du spielen willst. Brichst du diese Regeln, kann dir - je nach Definition der Regeln - der Zugang entzogen, bzw. das Nutzungsrecht wieder entzogen werden.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen dagegen zu klagen.

Systematische Exploits und die angesprochenen China-Farmer sind ein nicht zu unterschätzender wirtschaftlicher (Negativ-)Faktor für Publisher von MMORPGs. Der Kampf gegen sie ist ein alltäglicher und beschäftigt eigene Teams.
Ich weiß das aus eigener persönlicher beruflicher Erfahrung (und nein, ich war kein Chinafarmer^^).


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du hast Nutzungsrechte erworben, die an bestimmte Bedingungen und Regeln geknüpft sind. Diese Regeln musst du akzeptieren, wenn du spielen willst. Brichst du diese Regeln, kann dir - je nach Definition der Regeln - der Zugang entzogen, bzw. das Nutzungsrecht wieder entzogen werden.
> Du kannst ja mal versuchen dagegen zu klagen.
> 
> Systematische Exploits und die angesprochenen China-Farmer sind ein nicht zu unterschätzender wirtschaftlicher (Negativ-)Faktor für Publisher von MMORPGs. Der Kampf gegen sie ist ein alltäglicher und beschäftigt eigene Teams.
> Ich weiß das aus eigener persönlicher beruflicher Erfahrung (und nein, ich war kein Chinafarmer^^).



ich widerspreche dir in alldem ja gar nicht.
nur hat ein publisher kaum das recht mir das spielen zu verbieten, egal, was in den agben steht. 
dagegen müsste man allerdings klagen - das stimmt. 
kennst du ein urteil dazu? vermutlich/ mit sicherheit gibts keins.


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich widerspreche dir in alldem ja gar nicht.
> nur hat ein publisher kaum das recht mir das spielen zu verbieten, egal, was in den agben steht.
> dagegen müsste man allerdings klagen - das stimmt.
> kennst du ein urteil dazu? vermutlich/ mit sicherheit gibts keins.


Der Publisher hat auf seinen Servern sowas wie "Hausrecht". Wenn du "seine Regeln" brichst, dann kann er dich nicht mehr "reinlassen". 
Ist sein Recht. Du hast nur solange das Recht auf Spielen, wie du dich selbst an die gestellten Regeln hältst.

Aber ein Urteil dazu kenn ich auch nicht.

EDIT:
Es ist doch nichts anderes, als mit einem/diesem Forum:
Es gibt Regeln und wer diese bricht wird - je nach Sachlage - für eien Zeit "ausgesperrt". Ist doch normal.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der Publisher hat auf seinen Servern sowas wie "Hausrecht". Wenn du "seine Regeln" brichst, dann kann er dich nicht mehr "reinlassen".
> Ist sein Recht. Du hast nur solange das Recht auf Spielen, wie du dich selbst an die gestellten Regeln hältst.


 
bei f2p-spielen mag das noch gelten. 
sobald ich für den client bezahlt habe (wie eben im falle von tor) wird ein solches vorgehen sicher nicht mehr problemlos möglich, sprich rechtens, sein.


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2012)

Ist zwar jetzt in diesem Fall nur eine Vermutung von mir, aber:
Ich glaube das macht keinen Unterschied. Man erkauft sich mit dem Monatsbeitrag ja keinen Freibrief zum Regelbruch.
Und Regeln gibt es bei jedem MMORPG. Egal ob F2P oder P2P.


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. Januar 2012)

Die ganzen Probleme hätte es nicht gegeben, wenn Bioware vernünftiger Weise ein SP KOTOR 3 gemacht hätte. Jetzt haben sie den Salat


----------



## Daishi888 (3. Januar 2012)

Ansich finde ich das, insofern das auch so stimmt, allgemein sehr gut.

Es bleibt allerdings die Frage wie oft man den Container looten darf. Wenn ich zum Beispiel mit meinem level 28 Botschafter mal einen "Abstecher" nach Ilum mache um einfach mal zu gucken was es da gibt, weil ich sooo neugierig bin, dann dort einen Container sehe, loote und ich dann noch 2 bis 3 mal das wiederhole... ist das dann gegen die allgemeinen Regeln? Oder erst wenn ich das exzessiv den ganzen Tag betreibe? Ansich wäre mir das natürlich viel zu blöd die ganze Zeit dort zu warten und... ist ja auch nicht Sinn eines Rollenspiels, deswegen finde ich das in Ordnung.

Am Ende ist allerdings die ganze "Aufregung" für um sonst, da wie auch bei den anderen MMO's in den allgemeinen Nutzungsbestimmungen steht (sinngemäß): "Das ist mein Haus. Machtse meinen Teppich schmutzig, fliegst Du raus!" Richtig oder falsch? Was meint Ihr? 

Die Verführung der dunklen Seite Exploits oder ähnliches zu nutzen ist groß, aber ich bleibe lieber auf der hellen Seite


----------



## hifumi (4. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Goldfarmer werden gebannt, normale Spieler nicht. Wenn man versucht, Goldfarm Verhinderung direkt ins Spiel einzubauen, muss man zu viel Freiheiten für "normale" Spieler einschränken. Also macht man es so. Ich finde das nicht blöd designed, das ist einfach so. Das ist auch bei WoW so und das ist jetzt nun wirklich nicht blöd designed.



Systematisch Gold zu farmen ist etwas völlig normales in einem MMO. Mit "Goldfarmer" sind dagegen wohl eher die Leute gemeint, die das Zeug dann gegen RL Geld verkaufen.

Aber wieso zerstört es denn überhaupt die Marktwirtschaft im Spiel, wenn ein Spieler mit niedrigem Level diese Kisten lootet? Wenn Level 40 Spieler die Kisten looten und den Inhalt dann verkaufen ist es okay, ja? Versteh ich nicht.

Beim Spieldesign, gerade bei RPGs, ist das Verhältnis von Risiko und Ertrag eigentlich ganz essentiell: Hohes Risiko soll hohen Ertrag mit sich bringen, während sichere Methoden nur mäßig ertragreich sind. WoW schiebt dem leider schon stark einen Riegel vor, indem es Monster mit 5+ Levelunterschied praktisch unbesiegbar macht, selbst wenn sie theoretisch, rein von ihren HP-/Schadenswerten her, machbar wären. Leider schlagen aber bei so einem Levelunterschied dann fast alle Attacken fehl, und der Fortschritt ist somit extrem stark "gestaffelt". Der Spieler ist gezwungen so vorzugehn wie es die Designer vorgesehn haben.

Ich erinner mich da gern zurück an Ragnarok Online, ein etwas älteres MMO bei dem es sowas wie ein Gebiet speziell für Level x garnicht gab. Man ging in die Gebiete die man mit seinem Charakter bewältigen konnte, und mit bestimmten Klassen/Skillungen war es möglich schon sehr früh in Gebiete zu gehn die für andere Klassen noch lange Tabu waren, und dort ertragreich, aber evtl. auch mit hohem Risiko, zu farmen. Andere Charaktere hatten wieder andere Vorteile. Es galt, etwas zu finden wo das Verhältnis von Risiko zu Ertrag günstig war, und dazu konnte man recht kreativ sein.
Sehr schade, dass neuere Spiele die Leute in ein Korsett zwingen und keine andere Vorgehensweise mehr erlauben als sich linear durch die Gebiete zu hangeln. Findet dann mal ein Spieler eine Möglichkeit diese Vorgaben doch zu umgehen, kassiert er dafür einen Ban. In so einem MMO ist keinerlei Dynamik, weil alles so ablaufen muss wie es von den Designern vorgesehn ist. Dabei sind die interessantesten Momente doch die in denen völlig unvorhergesehne Dinge passieren, oder sich eben solche Möglichkeiten bieten.

Hätten die Betreiber nichts getan, was wäre passiert? Andere Spieler würden ebenfalls in diese Gebiete rennen um auch ein Stück vom Kuchen abzubekommen, und schnell wär es für den Einzelnen garnicht mehr so lohnenswert, da man mit viel Konkurrenz zu kämpfen hat. Oder sind die Kisten etwa in instanzierten Gebieten? Meiner Meinung nach sowieso eine Sache, die dem Konzept eines MMO völlig zuwiderläuft. An und für sich kann in so einem Spiel nämlich eine Selbstregulierung des Marktes stattfinden, ähnlich wie im richtigen Leben.


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> oh man.
> 1. wenn sie es schaffen, auf Ilum Container zu looten, ist es ihr verdienst



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn sie es schaffen. Wenn Bioware sie erwischt dann haben sie es nicht geschafft 



> 2. wenn Bioware das nicht so vorgesehen hat, dann sollten sie vlt eine wirkliche Lev50 Welt draus machen



Wie erwähnt ist es erlaubt dahin zu gehen, es soll nur nicht gefarmt werden.



> 3. wie viele Container darf man denn ohne Bann looten?



Probiers wenn Du es wissen möchtest  Nein, ernsthaft, ich denke es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen normalen "Lootern" die 2-4 Kästen looten oderLeute die es farmen.



> 4. es gibt kein "wirtschaftliches Gleichgewicht"! es gibt nur ein Übermaß von allem



Wie lange ist TOR auf dem Markt?



> 5. ich hab noch nie ein solch extrem lineares, mit Regeln und Grenzen vollgepacktes MMO gespielt wie SWTOR



Was hat das hiermit zu tun??? Achso, geflame halt^^



> als nächstes wird man gebannt, wenn man helden4 Missionen zu dritt macht oder wie?



Ja klar... 

Ich persönlich begrüße es daß Bioware sich anschickt aus TOR ein anständiges MMO zu machen und aggressiv gegen ein solches Lootverhalten vorgeht. Nur weil es in einem MMORPG keine "Polizei" in dem Sinne gibt bedeutet es nicth daß es ein rechtsfreier Bereich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt in diesem Fall nur eine Vermutung von mir, aber:
> Ich glaube das macht keinen Unterschied. Man erkauft sich mit dem Monatsbeitrag ja keinen Freibrief zum Regelbruch.
> Und Regeln gibt es bei jedem MMORPG. Egal ob F2P oder P2P.


 
und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ein publisher nicht per se das recht hätte, einen bezahlten client 'unbrauchbar' zu machen, wegen eines agb-verstoßes.
alles andere, also insbesondere die nutzungsgebühren (so nenn ichs einfach mal), ist evtl. noch einmal anders zu bewerten. 

aber wie gesagt: in letzter konsequenz müssten das dann die gerichte entscheiden.


----------



## hifumi (4. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich persönlich begrüße es daß Bioware sich anschickt aus TOR ein anständiges MMO zu machen und aggressiv gegen ein solches Lootverhalten vorgeht. Nur weil es in einem MMORPG keine "Polizei" in dem Sinne gibt bedeutet es nicth daß es ein rechtsfreier Bereich ist.


 
Das Problem ist, dass es keine klar definierte Grenze gibt. Wenn es zum Beispiel um Griefing geht, dann gibt es klare Vorgaben, was in den Bereich fällt und was nicht. Aber wer entscheidet ab wann etwas "exzessives Farmen" ist und was noch okay ist? Und woher sollen das vor allem die Spieler wissen? Innerhalb des eigenen Levelbereichs dürfen sie ja auch so lang und viel farmen wie sie wollen. Zunächstmal hat genau das auch jeder im Sinn, möglichst viel Geld und Items anzuhäufen - das ist eben das Spielprinzip. Gleichzeitig soll man dabei aber auch im Auge behalten wann es "genug" ist, oder zuviel des Guten? Es ist ja nicht mit Griefing oder Ingame-Scam zu vergleichen, wo andere Spieler darunter leiden.

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass in Kürze da irgendwas gedreht wird, denn dieses mehr oder weniger arbiträre Bannen, wenn auch nur vorübergehend, ist nun echt keine dauerhafte Lösung. Wenn immer ein GM ein Auge auf irgendwelche Kisten haben muss und schauen, wer wie viel looted... lol.
Wirklich anständig wäre es, wenn das Spiel den Spielern von sich aus klare Grenzen aufzeigt oder gewisse Freiräume lässt.


----------



## Soulja110 (4. Januar 2012)

ich finds richtig so. wieviele kisten man wo und wann looten darf ist doch völlig uninteressant. wenn man das game so zockt wie es vorgesehen, logisch und richtig ist wird man nie solch ein problem bekommen. das sind doch wieder nur irgendwelche cheater kiddis dies übertrieben haben und jetzt auch noch rumheulen.


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wirklich anständig wäre es, wenn das Spiel den Spielern von sich aus klare Grenzen aufzeigt oder gewisse Freiräume lässt.



... und solange das nicht implementiert ist (was in einem MMORPG der größe Jahre dauert) ist es gut wenn sich die GMs drum kümmern.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (4. Januar 2012)

das ganze ist sowieso anders als hier beschreieben wurde, ok, zum teil stimmt es aber es fehlen halt noch nen paar infos ...
gebannt wurden nur spieler welche mit low lvl twinks an ganz bestimmten kisten standen, die ausserhalb von pat routen und etwas abseits der gegner respawn punkte waren, an diesen haben sich teilweise low lvl chars gesammelt, diese standen dort stundenlang und haben auf den respawn der kiste gewartet, da der entsprechende ort fest vorgegeben ist, wurde dann per bot das afk taggen verhindert, und auf die stelle wo irgendwann mal wieder ne kiste kommen sollte nen mausklick ausgeführt, per autoit sind das irgendwie 10 minuten bis man nen passendes script geschrieben hat ...

ganz ehrlich, wenn solche leute gebannt werden finde ich das einfach nur gut 
dem einen low lvl char der dort wirklich selber rumgerannt ist, standen ~9 afk botter gegenüber die sich zu den kisten gestellt haben und dann pennen gegangen sind oder sonstwas gemacht haben.

ich vermute mal die pat routen werden erweitert oder die kistenspawnpunkte variabler und dann hat sich auch dieses thema erledigt.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2012)

Ohne jetzt näher auf mögliche juristische Konsequenzen eingehen zu wollen, eine ganz einfache Frage:

Warum zur Hölle schafft es BioWare nicht, die entsprechenden Kisten so zu "flaggen", dass Charaktere diese unter einem bestimmten Mindestlevel gar nicht erst aufbekommen? Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung, wie komplex der Code eines solchen MMOs ist, aber für Topprogrammierer (über die sie zweifellos verfügen) sollte ein solches Problem eine eher triviale Aufgabe darstellen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt näher auf mögliche juristische Konsequenzen eingehen zu wollen, eine ganz einfache Frage:
> 
> Warum zur Hölle schafft es BioWare nicht, die entsprechenden Kisten so zu "flaggen", dass Charaktere diese unter einem bestimmten Mindestlevel gar nicht erst aufbekommen? Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung, wie komplex der Code eines solchen MMOs ist, aber für Topprogrammierer (über die sie zweifellos verfügen) sollte ein solches Problem eine eher triviale Aufgabe darstellen...


 
So sehe ich das auch. Da hat man einfach beim Spieldesign geschlampt. Also ist es im Grunde ihre Schuld.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (4. Januar 2012)

klar, hätte man besser machen können, aber schuld ist immer noch der, der die meinung vertritt das gibt ihm das recht, wie schon erwähnt ging es auch nicht um die 4 spieler die dort wirklich selber gefarmt haben sondern um die leute die mit nem bot die entsprechenden truhen becampt haben.
und nun zu sagen das pöse bioware ist schuld das wir gebottet haben, ist einfach nur bullshit ... jeder ist für seine aktionen selber verantwortlich und die low lvl spieler die selber dort truhen gefarmt haben, hat es zwar zum teil mit erwischt weil sie ja fast dasselbe verhalten an den tag gelegt haben wie die xy botter die dort nur rumstanden ... nur mit dem unterschied das sie zwischen den positionen wechseln, zwischendrinn chatten oder ka was machen und anhand dieser aktionen nun wieder entsprerrt werden ...
und das es trotz allen  designschwächen zum trotz nicht sinn und zweckt ist, sich mit automatisiertem plündern und nem 'klick mir einmal die minute den punktx' bot die kisten zu farmen und dabei noch das afk tagging und serverdisco zu umgehen ist wohl jedem klar, der eine hält sich daran und wird entsperrt wenn es ihn fälschlicher weise erwischt, der andere shiced drauf, wird gebannt und flamed weil es ja alles nur ja nicht seine schuld ist 

ganz ehrlich, ich hab in dem gebiet 1 low lvl gesehen der rumlief und aktiv unterwegs war und mindestens 10 andere die einfach nur in der pampa rum standen ohne mobs und ohne truhen (weil grade respawnt und schon geleert), nen paar leute aus meiner (us) gilde haben mir das ganze dann erklärt weil ich mich schon gewundert hatte was dort low lvl machen ...


----------



## Daishi888 (4. Januar 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> ich finds richtig so. wieviele kisten man wo und wann looten darf ist doch völlig uninteressant. wenn man das game so zockt wie es vorgesehen, logisch und richtig ist wird man nie solch ein problem bekommen. das sind doch wieder nur irgendwelche cheater kiddis dies übertrieben haben und jetzt auch noch rumheulen.



sehe ich auch so. Einfach so spielen wie es vorgesehen ist und nicht stunden lang auf Kistenrespawn warten!




hifumi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es keine klar definierte Grenze gibt. Wenn es zum Beispiel um Griefing geht, dann gibt es klare Vorgaben, was in den Bereich fällt und was nicht. Aber wer entscheidet ab wann etwas "exzessives Farmen" ist und was noch okay ist? Und woher sollen das vor allem die Spieler wissen? Innerhalb des eigenen Levelbereichs dürfen sie ja auch so lang und viel farmen wie sie wollen. *Zunächstmal hat genau das auch jeder im Sinn, möglichst viel Geld und Items anzuhäufen - das ist eben das Spielprinzip*. Gleichzeitig soll man dabei aber auch im Auge behalten wann es "genug" ist, oder zuviel des Guten? Es ist ja nicht mit *Griefing oder Ingame-Scam* zu vergleichen, wo andere Spieler darunter leiden.
> 
> Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass in Kürze da irgendwas gedreht wird, denn dieses mehr oder weniger arbiträre Bannen, wenn auch nur vorübergehend, ist nun echt keine dauerhafte Lösung. Wenn immer ein GM ein Auge auf irgendwelche Kisten haben muss und schauen, wer wie viel looted... lol.
> Wirklich anständig wäre es, wenn das Spiel den Spielern von sich aus klare Grenzen aufzeigt oder gewisse Freiräume lässt.



Sry, aber seit wann ist das Spielprinzip eines Rollenspiels, was es trotz Internet und tausenden anderen Spielern immer noch ist(!), möglichst viel Geld und Items anzuhäufen?! Hallo?! Ich erwarte von einem Rollenspiel gute Atmosphäre und einfach Spaß am Abenteuer bzw. in diesem unserem Falle Spaß bei der eigens Star Wars Saga. Du hörst Dich an wie ein Chinafarmer. Ich habe bis jetzt immer genug Geld gehabt um mir die Sachen zu kaufen, die ich benötige. Sollte es mit Level 50,und auch wirklich nur dann, nicht so sein muss ich auch nicht zwingend farmen gehen sondern kann mir paar Leute suchen oder mich einer Gruppe oder Raid anschließen und so auch Geld machen UND Spaß haben.
Vielen Leuten geht das nun mal viel zu langsam und die brauchen unbedingt jetzt(!) viel Geld um sich damit zu brüsten oder weiß Gott was sonst noch und deswegen suchen eben diese Spieler solche Lücken im Spiel, welche es immer wieder geben wird. Es gibt kein perfekt programmiertes Spiel ohne Fehler, Bugs, Exploits etc. Diese Fehler dann auszunutzen und sich am Ende auch noch beschweren ist einfach nur lachhaft. Ein Ticket schreiben und die GM's darauf aufmerksam machen wäre da der vermeintlich bessere Weg. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen; meine jetzt nicht Dich persönlich sondern die Leute, die gebannt wurden. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich die dauerhaft bannen.
Zudem wäre es nett wenn Du solche Begriffe wie Griefing oder Ingame-Scam auch bitte erklären würdest. Ich kann mir gerade noch vorstellen was das heißen soll, aber manch andere bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt näher auf mögliche juristische Konsequenzen eingehen zu wollen, eine ganz einfache Frage:
> 
> Warum zur Hölle schafft es BioWare nicht, die entsprechenden Kisten so zu "flaggen", dass Charaktere diese unter einem bestimmten Mindestlevel gar nicht erst aufbekommen? Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung, wie komplex der Code eines solchen MMOs ist, aber für Topprogrammierer (über die sie zweifellos verfügen) sollte ein solches Problem eine eher triviale Aufgabe darstellen...


 
Eventuell weil man nicht gedacht hatte daß Low Levels da hingehen?

Ich bin mir relativ swicher daß dieses Problem in einer der nächsten Patches angegangen wird.

@Shadowman

Ob man im Design geschlampt hat oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, man hat dieses "Problem" wohl nicht bedacht. Bioware hat ja auch geschrieben daß es okay ist, nur eben nicht so extrem. Also ja, wenn Du so willst hat man im Spieldesign "geschlampt".

Allerdings bringen Schuldzuweisungen niemanden weiter. Es ist Sache der Programmierer daß es möglich ist etwas auszunutzen daß nicht so vorgesehen ist. Es ist aber mMn die Schuld der Spieler solche "glitches" auszunutzen. Schön daß es GM's gibt um solche Deppen zu kontrollieren, denen es enteder nur um Kohle oder Schwanzvergleich geht und sie damit den anderen Spielern den Spaß versauen.


----------

